# Pyraminx notation?



## samkli (Aug 28, 2011)

tripod: oL R
L3e: oL' l U' l' oF' F
Tips: r l

Can someone explain the notation? Because I have no idea about what oL, oL' and oF' is, and I also dont know if lowercase letters is tip moves or facemoves.


----------



## jrb (Aug 28, 2011)

Lowercase letters are tips. I have no idea what the o's are for but someone else might.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 28, 2011)

Lowercase = tips. I would assume that oL would seem something along the lines of rotating just the middle layer and not the tip (or you could say do a regular L move then move the tip back, so L l'). Just a guess though.


----------



## samkli (Aug 28, 2011)

Okey!
The scramble is: B' R B R' U' l' r'
And what I wrote above is the solution, but I can't figure out how.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 28, 2011)

samkli said:


> Okey!
> The scramble is: B' R B R' U' l' r'
> And what I wrote above is the solution, but I can't figure out how.



Well my first guess wasn't right. In the solution, tripod means bottom layer (excluding tips), and the moves in regular notation were R' U R. So oL = R U' ?

Very weird. Not sure if that's right...


----------



## samkli (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok, wierd...
how about L3e then? oF'?


----------



## JyH (Aug 28, 2011)

oL would be like doing an l on 3x3.

There's also this: http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Pyraminx_notation


----------



## samkli (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks!
But the U' and the lowercase l on L3e? Is both l and U' tip turns? Because there is no U face.


----------



## JyH (Aug 28, 2011)

samkli said:


> Because there is no U face.



???


----------



## samkli (Aug 28, 2011)

eeeh.... That sounded wrong  
But there is no U face.. there is only a F face, R face, L face and D face. But there is a U tip, R tip L tip and B tip.


----------



## JyH (Aug 28, 2011)

samkli said:


> eeeh.... That sounded wrong
> But there is no U face.. there is only a F face, R face, L face and D face. But there is a U tip, R tip L tip and B tip.


 
:fp

There is no F in Pyraminx. You're holding it wrong. You obviously didn't click on the link I supplied you with.


----------



## samkli (Aug 28, 2011)

oh... 
Yhea, i´m holding it like an *****


----------



## Carrot (Aug 28, 2011)

I have no idea who invented that oL, oR, oU and oB thing.. But it means rotate it following the move after the 'o'... so oU is the same as y on a 3x3x3.

I prefer using this notation system though (qqwref, I will never give up):
R=normal turn
U=normal turn
L=normal turn
B=normal turn
----------
=rotation following a U turn
[R]=rotation following a R turn
[L]=rotation following a L turn
*=rotation following a B turn
----------
Lw=Face turn of the face on the back/left
Rw=Face turn of the face on the back/right
Dw=Face turn of the face on the bottom
Fw=Face turn of the face on the front
----------
r=tip turn
l=tip turn
b=tip turn
u=tip turn*


----------



## samkli (Aug 28, 2011)

Okay, but oF' then?


----------



## Julian (Aug 28, 2011)

samkli said:


> Okay, but oF' then?


That would be a z'.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 28, 2011)

Odder said:


> I prefer using this notation system though (qqwref, I will never give up):


That system makes sense, I'll probably use it in future Pyraminx reconstructions. Although I'm still looking for something that clearly says "this is a rotation" without using brackets or random letters...


----------



## samkli (Aug 28, 2011)

hmm, I still can't get this...

tripod: oL R
L3E: oL' l U' l' oF' F
tips: r l

...to be the solution for this...

B' R B R' U' l' r'

...scramble


----------



## qqwref (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh, it should be ...oF' *f*.

In Odder's notation:
tripod: [L] R
L3E: [L'] Lw U' Lw' * Fw
tips: r l*


----------

